# Would anyone know approx. how much it costs to take a taxi...



## travelplanner70 (Mar 7, 2009)

from the Jerez airport (Spain) to downtown Jerez?  I have a rental car reserved at the airport, but I see most hotels charge for parking.  It might be better for me to take a taxi to the hotel and then rent the car the next day.  What are your thoughts?  Thanks.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 7, 2009)

Jerez is a city of 200,000 or so. I can't imagine it should be expensive or a concern. Do you have a reason to be concerned?


----------



## travelplanner70 (Mar 11, 2009)

I could either rent a car and then pay to park it at a hotel, or take a taxi and then rent a car when we are ready to leave Jerez.  Just wondered which would be more cost effective.


----------



## welshhope (Apr 5, 2009)

taxi from the airport to downtown is between 12 and 15 euros depending on which part of town - enjoy.


----------

